# Silhouette erstellen! Wie?



## Italia99 (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte eine Silhouette von meiner Freundin erstellen!!
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich das anstelle?
Bin totaler anfänger!! 

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (4. September 2007)

Guten Morgen Italia99,

es gibt, wie immer ;>, mehre Wege, dies zu realisieren.

Also, am einfachsten wäre, wenn du ein Foto zur Hand hast und mit einem Auswahl-Werkzeug, welches ist dir überlassen, eine Auswahl um deine Freundin ziehst. Nun kannst du einfach eine neue Ebene erstellen und darauf die Auswahl in der gewünschten Silhouetten-Farbe füllen. Fertig.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Leola13 (4. September 2007)

Hai,

hast du eine Vorstellung wie das Ganze aussehen soll, bzw. ein Beispielbild ?

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe musst du "nur" deine Freundin Auswählen (Lasso, Pfad, ..) und diese Auswahl dann mit einer Farbe deiner Wahl füllen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Italia99 (4. September 2007)

So wie hier sollte es aussehen!!

http://www.siteoffline.com/files/leonard_cohen_silhouette.png


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (4. September 2007)

Ja, wie Stfan und ich sagen: Deine Freundin auswählen, neue Ebene und denn schwarz füllen. Kein Trick, kein Problem. Viel Spaß dabei ...


----------



## Italia99 (4. September 2007)

Sehr schön!! Muss ich mal testen!!

Dann wollte ich das noch alles ins "Spotlight" bringen also scheinwerfer drauf!!
Wie geht das?

So:

http://www1.istockphoto.com/file_thumbview_approve/2879721/2/istockphoto_2879721_sexy_female.jpg

Oder so:

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumb_75/1154924077cdZhPh.jpg


----------



## Leola13 (4. September 2007)

Hai,

entweder, auf einer neuen Ebene, einen radialen Verlauf erstellen oder Filter - Rendering Filter - Bleuchtungseffekte bzw. Blendeflecke.

Ciao Stefan

PS : Da war ich eben wohl zu langsam.


----------



## Italia99 (4. September 2007)

Ja cool danke sehr!!


----------

